# Why is GBAtemp being treated like a Digg clone?



## dib (Apr 13, 2010)

Are there any mods whom maybe want to do something about the surge in non-video game related news, as users flock here just to be the first to repost whatever headline we could see nearly any other place on the internet?


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 13, 2010)

That is the best part of this website.  I love when these news get posted.  Thank you community for making us open to the world more than only gaming.


----------



## Costello (Apr 13, 2010)

I agree with Jakob95, I like to see those news. I learn a lot of stuff.
How about 'if you dont like them, dont read them' ?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 13, 2010)

GBAtemp is a video gaming website but isn't limited to that alone. Why do you think we have the BMTM, General Off Topic, and Edge of Forums?

If you're talking about the flood of political news in User Submitted News, it's just been a busy news week. Countries going into civil war and Polish presidents dying don't happen oh so frequently, let alone in a stretch of a few days. There's been suggestions of USN being for only video gaming news and political/other news being moved to General Off Topic.

You'd be surprised at the amount of people who rely on non-news sites for news. I'm sure there's a few people here he don't watch the news and get most of their news from here. Hell, I hardly watch the news any more. I used to, but I've been spending more time elsewhere. I get most of my headlines from here.

And for the record, I still have no fucking clue what a Digg is.


----------



## lolzed (Apr 13, 2010)

maybe just split the forums into two,that was a suggestion a while ago.I like the news actually,but you should split video gaming and politics


----------



## dice (Apr 13, 2010)

There was the suggestion of splitting the user submitted news into two sub forums ("gaming" and "other") which I do think is a good idea.

With that said, I also enjoy reading the non-video game related news.


----------



## CyrusBlue (Apr 13, 2010)

I see no reason to split or change anything. Everything is fine the way it is.

Just don't click User Submitted News.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 13, 2010)

Splitting it wouldn't change the fact that when you click the user-submitted news tab you'd see such articles. No sense creating more sections when it could and is handled fairly well by one.


----------



## Snorlax (Apr 13, 2010)

I like the news how it is now.
It keeps me informed! :]


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Apr 13, 2010)

Snorlax said:
			
		

> I like the news how it is now.
> It keeps me informed! :]



This.  I generally cba to go elsewhere, not enough time in the day.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 13, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Snorlax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah! I mean, why go to two places for your news when you can just get your daily info on one site?


----------



## Luckkill4u (Apr 13, 2010)

Lets just say it gets the computer nerds like us connected real world.


----------



## Gunmaster51 (Apr 13, 2010)

Its important to keep up with the everyday news. It also allows GBATemp to function more as a community.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Apr 13, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that sarcasm? ._.


----------



## DCG (Apr 13, 2010)

the site is fine as it is now. here you can get confirmation about news in other countries that might or may not be true.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 13, 2010)

Lol, no, not sarcasm -_______-x

Like really... some people spend their time on other websites, as well as the 'Temp, for gaming and world news...but if the 'Temp already has world news integrated, people wouldn't have to waste as much time reading up on it elsewhere!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Apr 13, 2010)

To tell you the truth...
I kinda started the whole "posting non-gaming news in the user submitted news" fad. :l


----------



## Raika (Apr 13, 2010)

What is a digg


----------



## Snorlax (Apr 13, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> What is a digg


A new gen five pokemanz?


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 13, 2010)

How about an option to mark the news as none video game related news?  That way those who can't simply just ignore this news can disable the option to see such news instead of whining and complaining all the time.


----------



## dib (Apr 13, 2010)

Are there any mods whom maybe want to do something about the surge in non-video game related news, as users flock here just to be the first to repost whatever headline we could see nearly any other place on the internet?


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 13, 2010)

yes i also like reading about whats going on and its more convenient when its on GBAtemp(a site i use frequently) rather then having to go to multiple sites or be bored to death by news reporters on TV and also you can clearly read what the topic is about so why bother going into it if you don't want to read it? i don't care about pokemon so i don't go in all the pokemon threads its the same logic you dont want to find out about news not related to games on this site then don't read it...


----------



## dib (Apr 13, 2010)

It would be nice.  It's unfortunate so many people apparently consider themselves informed from the few things that do get posted here.  If you're coming to GBAtemp as your primary source of news, consider yourself very much uninformed.  End of discussion.

Meanwhile, some of us _do_ come here for video game related news because there are already a million other places to get everything else.  But it's becoming intolerable to have to sift through a bunch of completely unrelated topics.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> GBAtemp is a video gaming website but isn't limited to that alone. Why do you think we have the BMTM, General Off Topic, and Edge of Forums?


So you would like it stated in a manner regarding off topic posting?  How about the fact that the tagline for the section has been "If you read news somewhere and would like us to report it on our frontpage, please start a new topic here." for as long as I can recall?  What hope is there for stories about Iraq and nuclear terrorism ever being posted to the front page?  That's the definition of off topic.

So you're absolutely right, those forums exist for a reason and it should all be moved to off topic.


----------



## Costello (Apr 13, 2010)

you forget that news arent reported _just for the sake of being reported_

people bring up topics to open discussions.
I personally love to read reactions about stuff from people all over the planet.

it's like opening a debate with your friends... if you go to a news site, sure articles can be commented but they're full of random people that I don't know and have no idea where they come from.


----------



## House Spider (Apr 13, 2010)

Busy political week, that's pretty much it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 13, 2010)

I actually really enjoy seeing the news stories posted here.  I think it gives GBAtemp and edge that no other gaming sites have.  It also shows the average intelligence of the temper.  It shows that they are concerned with more than just the virtual world, they care about the real world as well.

Yes they could go to news sites, but as Costy said discussing the news amongst friends gives you a better caliber of conversation.  It's also good to see the differing viewpoints from all across the world.  It also opens up the world to those that swerve away from it.

I like Hadrians idea.  Maybe put [WORLD NEWS] or something in the title of the thread.  It's not like people are forced to go into the topics.  It's obvious from the titles that they're not gaming related so they could swerve those topics.

And it also warms my heart and makes me proud that younger members are being politically active.  Not enough people are politically active these days.



			
				Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> To tell you the truth...
> I kinda started the whole "posting non-gaming news in the user submitted news" fad. :l



It earns alot of respect from me Vidboy.  More people your age should be as active in reading up and learning about world events and politics.


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hadriano said:
			
		

> How about an option to mark the news as none video game related news?  That way those who can't simply just ignore this news can disable the option to see such news instead of whining and complaining all the time.



i still think not clicking the thread is a better idea


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 13, 2010)

Luckkill4u said:
			
		

> Lets just say it gets the computer nerds like us connected real world.
> Wait, there's a real world?
> 
> 
> ...


No.

Anyway, I like seeing non-gaming news here as well. Compared to some here I do very little gaming.


----------



## GentleFist (Apr 13, 2010)

I like the news...

I don't watch TV and I don't read newspapers,
so I'm happy when I get to read something here.

Makes me feel a bit less clueless.


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 13, 2010)

GentleFist said:
			
		

> I like the news...
> 
> I don't watch TV and I don't read newspapers,
> so I'm happy when I get to read something here.
> ...



same here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i didn't know there was some civil war happened until vidboy posted about it

so keep all the random news here!


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 13, 2010)

dib said:
			
		

> How about the fact that the tagline for the section has been "If you read news somewhere and would like us to report it on our frontpage, please start a new topic here."... So you're absolutely right, those forums exist for a reason and it should all be moved to off topic.


I agree, I mentioned in the other thread that I thought it was the wrong section and I still stand by that. Users submit news to inform the community of recent technological developments. Politics doesn't quite fit into that criteria.

Also, some blog writers take offence to their whole articles being copy-pasted word for word to another site. Note how Digg only contains a few sentences, followed by a link to read the full article at the source. And I'm sure I remember someone from one of the gaming blogs complaining about finding his work on here once. I know this is kind of unrelated to the original point but while we're on the subject I feel it warrants a mention.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2010)

I dont see any particular harm in these sort of news posts myself. But lets be realistic here, this is at heart a gaming and technology focused site, if this fad (and for the time being I do consider it just a fad) continues and becomes a staple part of the news section, I think a separate section should be made for it. There is a far bigger volume of "regular" news out there compared to gaming and tech news, it would only take a few more people running around thinking they are reporters to overrun the user submitted news section with non gaming and non tech news. And the bottom line is that the majority of people who come here do not come here for that sort of news, they dont care about it, and if they have to sift through a load of political news to find a gaming related news article it could ultimately end up being a turn off for them.


----------

